# Pulled Pork Recipe for all



## johnh (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello everyone,

My name is John and I am somewhat new to this website.  However, I have been smoking for about 9 years and still have tons to learn.  

I have been working on a complete pulled pork recipe for a while and I think that I finally nailed it.  Attached is the recipe.  I tried to be very detailed for those who need it. 

Please give this one a try.....its good.   Let me know what y'all think.

Thanks in advance for your feedback.  

John


----------



## Dutch (Apr 5, 2006)

Johnh, Welcome to SMF and welcome to the family. There is a lot of great info here to help you out and some great folks to bounce questions off of and get opinions.

Thanks for posting your pulled pork recipe, I'll have to give it a try! You'll find us an easy going and open minded bunch-We all think that we have the "best" recipes for beef, pork and poultry but we're willing to give new recipes a try.

When you get a few moments, please visit our "Roll Call" thread and introduce yourself to the rest of the family~Thanks


----------



## johnh (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I will certainly go over to the "roll call" forum and put telly'all a bit more about myself.

I cant wait to try some of the great recipes and ideas that are on this site.  

Thanks again,
John


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome John!

Looks like a lot of thought went into those instructions. Very well done. Only thing I would suggest is a few pictures. 8) Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnh (Apr 5, 2006)

I know....I kicked myself for not taking any this past weekend.  I will be doing it agiain this weekend or next and will be sure to take some pics.


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 5, 2006)

Those were indeed very thourogh instructions.  Welcome John and keep the good ideas comming.  I love a new recipe and this is one I think I'll try.


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 6, 2006)

I had someone ask about brining pork butt yesterday afternoon and pointed them to your instructions. Thanks again! 8)


----------



## pg (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Johnh, I'm also a brining fan and will definately take advantage of your recipe. Welcome and again, thanks for sharing.


----------



## oar (Apr 16, 2006)

John:  Wow, excellent description and all.  I really apprecciate all the tips and hints you give.

Matt


----------



## veener88 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks man.  I am going to do this cut of meat and a pulled porked for the first time.


----------



## johnh (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice words.  I thought that I would add an alternative to the "Finishing Sauce".    PG's post "Bodacious Ribs" has a link to some recipes that he suggests.  I tried his sauce recipe on the pork and it was spectacular.  Here is the link to his post:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=923

Here is PG's sauce recipe.  Once again, the recipe below is not mine:  It is a wonderful alternative to the finishing sauce I described in the recipe.

_The Sauce
2 Â½ cups Heinz catsup2 tbsp soy sauce
4 cups brown sugar 1 tbsp tabasco 
1 bottle chili sauce    Â¾ cup lemon juice
1 Â½ cups wine vinegarÂ½ cup yellow mustard
1 cup H201 tbsp celery seed
4 tbsp Worcestershire        3 tbsp minced garlic
1 tbsp coarse pepper1 can of beer

Mix all ingredients, bring to a boil and simmer for 1 hr. to thicken. Serve on the side with the ribs._


----------



## smokingn00b (Apr 22, 2006)

So I did my first pork smoke and it came out pretty good.  I followed this recipe to the T and it turned out.  My only mistake is I've never done a smoke this long so I never checked the water bowl and it ran dry which I think caused the pork to turn out a little tough but once that sauce hit it, it was fine.  Here are my pics going all the way from brined to sauced.


----------



## smokingn00b (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's the rest of the pics.


----------



## veener88 (Apr 22, 2006)

I am doing mine right now.  I have had is going since 5:30 and right now it is almost 5 and it is only at 155.  Hit was at 145 at 12.  I hope this things starts going up soon I would like to eat tonight.  :)


----------



## johnnyk68 (Apr 22, 2006)

I used this recipe last week and it made AMAZING pulled pork. However, I did do one sacreligious thing. I finished it in the oven covered in foil at a temp of 225. I had to smoke it  Friday night to eat on Saturday so I was going to need to reheat it. I put it ijn the smoker at 225 5PM Friday night and smoked it until 12:30 Am. I then used the first sauce mentioned in the recipe, I put it over the butt with a bit in the bottom of an aluminum pan, and set the oven to 225 and placed it in and went to bed (Had to work in the morning). Awoke at 6 AM to the most perfect pulled pork I ever made. This was 3 6lb butts. I had a few people over Sat night for Ribs and pork and they all were as full as could get and very satisfied after dinner was over. I know finishing it in the oven wasnt the right way, but I figured if it works for the 3-2-1 rib method it would work on pulled pork and it did, to a T! After 7.5 hours, I cant imagine the pork was going to take on more smoke anyways, and I just couldnt stay up all night tending to the fire. I believe it even got more flavor from sitting all day in the sauce and being reheated. People raved about it, and are still talking about it when I see them.


----------



## veener88 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have to say dinner came out great last night.  I did not eat till a little after 7:30 with 13.5 hours of smoking.  I have to say the pork was great but they sauses just made it.  I just could not belive the taste.  I also did the beans off of this site and for over 2 hours had then cooking right under the pork.  It added a great taste.  

These are some pics.

On the stove after pulled.







The spread













BTW do not get near the smoker when it is going I do have a gaurd dog to keep my food safe.


----------



## smokingn00b (Apr 26, 2006)

Out of curiosity what do you all use to flip the pork?  I used tongs but I didn't like it because it scraped up the bark.  What's the best way to do it without disturbing the pork?


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 26, 2006)

I usually just use a pair of nice clean hands.  The meat isn't so hot that I can't pick it up by hand and flip it real fast.  If you'd rather use a utensil, try getting a pair of meat lifters to help you flip.  The Pampered Chef sells a great set for $25.00, here is the link http://www.pamperedchef.com/our_prod...ategoryCode=KW


----------



## smokingn00b (Apr 26, 2006)

I was thinking of using something like this.  I figured it would clean up easily.

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html...sin=B0000V8GJ6


----------



## jminion (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't flip
Jim


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't disturb a butt while it's cooking either. But I do use a pair of PVC gloves to handle it when it's done, 200* meat is hot and the 250* metal rack is even hotter.


----------



## jminion (Apr 26, 2006)

Bob 
I agree but I use white cotton gloves from the dollar store and cover them with a pair of nitrile food handling gloves. Same setup when I pull butts or take a part a whole hog.
Jim


----------



## johnh (Apr 27, 2006)

I really want to thank all of you for the kind words.  I am very happy that you liked the results.  As I said before, this is the culmination of the best parts for pulling pork that I have found.

Those results look fantastic. The pictures are awesome.  Looks like some plld'pork that I want to sink my teeth into.

I will let you in on my little secret.  I use a Traeger grill.  Before I continue, I am not related to the Traeger grill family, business nor am financially invested in these grills whatsoever.

The link is http://www.traegerindustries.com/ for the manufacturer.  However, it seems to me that the largest distributor of these grills is http://www.traegergrills.com/   this is where is ordered mine from.

These smokers rock.  I was so fed up with waking up every couple of hours to check the "smoker".   Yes,  I have read much on the 'Green Egg' and similar products.  They may be great but are not for me....I have to sleep and love BBQ.

These grills keep the temp constant, allowing you to get some shut eye.  Yes, you dooo have to plan for spraying, but if you start the smoking late in the evening, the moisture replenishment really only needs to happen in the morninig.

One tip.....  The standard Traeger thermometer for temp control








does not allow for any monitored temp between 180 and 250.  That is the sweetspot for smoking. That digital thermomeer has increments of 180/250/275.  That would just not work for me.

 I contacted Bridget at Traegergrills.com ([email protected] ... she is great.  They shipped me an alternate thermometer.  This thermometer has the similar 180 setting (see ppic above - Smoke) but starts at 225, increments to 250 then 275 etc.  That was perfect for me.  I do not have a picture of this, it is not digital but has the required temps.

That thermometer has made the difference.  Anyway, back to smoking.  The pics are great.  Please don't forget to try the alternative sauce I mentioned above.  It is the only finishing sauce I use...now.

Cheers, good pork and better beer......

John


----------



## jminion (Apr 27, 2006)

John
I have been cooking on a Traeger mobile unit for a few years, it's got some age on it, serial # is 255. It will handle 350 pounds of butt and I've cooked 120 racks of spares in one cook without rib racks.
Will do up to 150 pound hog. It is a producer. 

There is a  new board coming out that does 225 on it and it has dual probe setup. There is a meat probe that once the meat hits desired temp the pit goes into a hold mode at 140. Trouble is you have to call CookShack to get it.

There is also a guy in Portland OR that can modify the old style board and add 225 setting.

Jim


----------



## doug15 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi John
I'm new to this and i would love to try your recipe but i see no pink salt in the recipe, every thing i have read says use pink salt. can you please advise? thanks

ps my mouth was watering reading your recipe


----------



## jminion (Apr 28, 2006)

Doug
When you say pink salt, that would normally mean a curing agent. That would not be needed unless you are cooking a very low temps and you are dealing with ground meat. Now if you were trying to make something like buckboard bacon then you would cure it first before putting it on the pit. 
Jim


----------



## johnh (Apr 28, 2006)

Completely agree with jminion.   I really like the Mortons Piclking salts.  If you cant find that, try to get mortons Kosher salt.  Just make sure that you do not use iodized salt, i.e. table salt.

If you are unfamiliar with these two products, here are pictures of the boxes


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 28, 2006)

An important thing to remember when using these salts is that you need to measure by weight, not volume.  It volume is specified in a recipe you'll need to adjust amounts accordingly for the different types of salt.  

Table salt weighs about 10 ounces per cup, while kosher salt weighs 5-8 ounces per cup, depending on the brand.  If you're using something other than Morton Kosher or Diamond Crystal Kosher salt? Regardless of the type of saltâ€”sea salt, pickling salt, and any other brand of kosher saltâ€”just measure 10 ounces of it on a kitchen scale, and you will have the equivalent of 1 cup of table salt.


----------



## johnh (Apr 28, 2006)

Excellent point jlloyd99.  Thank You for bringing that up again.  I mention that exact thing in the original recipe.  The weight vs volume is often misunderstood or just overlooked.  Your explanation definately goes beyond what I had written.  

This is just another great example of how we try to have each others backs on this website.  

God, I love this place.......


----------



## brucebq (May 25, 2006)

This really sounds yummy.  I'm thinking to try this for my first outing with the new GOSM.  One thing I'm curious about is the brining step.  Have folks that used this recipe done the specified quantities?  12 oz of salt to 2 quarts of water just seems like a LOT of salt, then add a bit more with the rub.  Maybe the rinse and hold after the brine evens things out?   TIA to one and all for any advice on this.
Bruce


----------



## smokingn00b (May 25, 2006)

I've done this recipe twice and both times it came out great.  My only advice is if you follow it to a T it's got some kick so maybe cut the cayenne portions in half.  Also, if you're worried about too much salt I would cut it out of the rub and sauces before I would reduce it in the brine.  From what I understand the salt is a crucial part of getting the other flavors in the meat during the brine.  Give it a shot and let us know how it goes.  Take some pics too if you can, we all love pics!


----------



## johnh (May 26, 2006)

That is what I thought at first also.  But after reading more into brines, I realized that it was on the money.  The meat does not taste salty at all.  Be careful if you do decide to reduce the salt quantity, you may wind up soaking the pork in sugar water.

Either way, let me know how you like it.

Thanks


----------



## brucebq (May 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!  Wish I could try this out this weekend, but I'll be out of town.  I'll use the full amount of salt for the brine, probably split batches of sauce for hot / mild.  Might even try subbing some chipotle powder for the cayenne.  

Bruce


----------



## johnh (May 27, 2006)

Brucebbq,

Just some last thoughts.

The finishing sauce in the recipe might accentuate the "zingyness" of the spices.   Some of my closest friends preferred the alternatve I mentioned on pg. 2

an alternative to the "Finishing Sauce". PG's post "Bodacious Ribs" has a link to some recipes that he suggests. I tried his sauce recipe on the pork and it was spectacular. Here is the link to his post:

[align=left:9477baec5f]_http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=923

Here is PG's sauce recipe. Once again, the recipe below is not mine: It is a wonderful alternative to the finishing sauce I described in the recipe.

The Sauce
2 Â½ cups Heinz catsup 2 tbsp soy sauce
4 cups brown sugar 1 tbsp tabasco
1 bottle chili sauce Â¾ cup lemon juice
1 Â½ cups wine vinegar Â½ cup yellow mustard
1 cup H20 1 tbsp celery seed
4 tbsp Worcestershire 3 tbsp minced garlic
1 tbsp coarse pepper 1 can of beer

Mix all ingredients, bring to a boil and simmer for 1 hr. to thicken. Serve on the side with the ribs._[/align:9477baec5f]


This recipe is the polar opposite of the original...carolina VS tomato based.  Both are good but the average folk seem to prefer the silkiness and calmness of this second recipe.

Whatever you decide, enjoy!!  However, I will let you know that both results are fantastic - yet totally different.  I might be prudent to make both finishing recipes - the Carolina version is easy enough and everyone likes a tomato based sauce.

I have found that the finishing sauce adds that little extra something to the pork at serving time.

Last thought.......get a roll....split it into 3's.  On one add nothing...on the other add the Carolina sauce and on the third...add the tomato based sauce above.  

It would be a fun way for you to decide which one you really enjoy.  You may want to include your guests in this as it also makes for a fun night and then you know what they like.

If you have any suggestions or additions, please do not hesitate to let me know.

Trying to help - John


----------



## johnh (May 27, 2006)

I just want to clarify one thing from my last port.  by saying "average folk", I only meant most people....that's all.


----------



## scott t (May 27, 2006)

Here's my dumb question about making pulled pork. If you purchase a shoulder butt with the bone in do you have to debone prior to smoking or can you leave the bone in and will it give extra flavor? I assume bone in would take a little longer or is this something that just isn't done? 

I saw in the other postings the technique how to debone a shoulder butt.

TIA

Scott


----------



## jminion (May 27, 2006)

I leave it in, can use the bone to test for tenderness as you remove it.
Jim


----------



## 2kewl (May 30, 2006)

Welcome John!
And quite detailed - and now just hours after I completed ribs, I want to try this recipe! - Never brined anything besides chicken and turkey, but am open to new ideas - the molassas and salt is a trick I found (on here, perhaps?) for some pretty darn good jerky  - great tasting stuff for sure!
2kewl


----------



## jaynik (Jun 3, 2006)

JohnnyK, I'm trying something similar.  I'm smoking a shoulder tonight and will pop it in a crock pot at 6 am tomorrow to re-heat.  I'll include some sauce in the crock post and hope to have a masterpiece!  I'm glad to hear it worked out well for you!  Makes me less nervous...


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 30, 2006)

I haven't followed the recipe from start to end yet, but have made the pulled sauce and the finishing sauce on my pulled pork and have received raves about it!!  I do have to warn people about the finishing sauce that you only need a very small amount, some were trying add it like a barbcue sauce and it's just a little too vinegary for that much.  The pulled sauce is really just perfect that you don't even need the finishing sauce...


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 20, 2007)

Bump...I've been trying to find this for...well probably a month. I've done the rub, the pulled sauce, and the finishing sauce.  Excellente'!!!

He gives very good directions...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 20, 2007)

bump  hehehe

Wd


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 16, 2008)

Bump for kylehenning


----------



## sbukicker38 (Jun 21, 2011)

i can see that this was posted forever ago...but can the attachment be put back up?? i cant get it anywhere and im looking to do my first pulled pork


----------



## butch cassidy (Jun 21, 2011)

x2 please put it back up.


----------



## moonwolf (Jun 25, 2014)

Bump to that...where the recipe?


----------



## johnh (Oct 13, 2014)




----------

